# Elite Car Care - Trading at Westside VW 2013 Sunday 29th Sept



## EliteCarCare

We'll be trading at Westside VW 2013 this Sunday 29th Sept










A collection of some of the finest modified and standard german cars on display.


Clubhouse (with licensed bar)
Selection of Food Stands
Traders
Discounts
Gates open at 9am till 5pm.

Chalfont St Peter Cricket Club
Chalfont Park
Bucks
SL9 0QA

See you there! :thumb:

Alex


----------

